# Do you find circ penises unattractive?



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I have 3 intact boys and dh still thinks that circ looks better (but acknowledges how stupid it is). I used to not really see one as better looking than the othe. Lately, though, I have found that I'm starting to find circ penises somewhat ugly. Not that penises are that pretty to begin with, but still. I was changing a diaper for a friend the other day. Her 2yo is circ and I was somewhat startled by the appearance. Just not expecting it I guess. But I thought to myself, "eew, that looks gross." and of course I felt badly for him.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

yes. Disturbing is the word I would use. Dh is intact so obviously I'm much more used to that. Most of my friends' little boys are intact as well so it always throws me for a loop when I see a circ'd penis. It just looks WRONG. Baby boys should not have visible glans for one thing







:

When I was younger, circ looked normal because both my brothers are... I will be having a serious discussion with both of them before they have any children... they're much younger than I am though so that should be a few years at least







Hopefully I'll have a son by then too. That'll make it easier to talk to them about it.

love and peace.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

from the ugly act to the feeling that 'it' isn't attractive. I will never look at a circ'd penis the same way I use to pre- my son's birth. I love my husband of course...but I can not help but feel that it wasn't supppose to be that way for either of us!







:


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam*
from the ugly act to the feeling that 'it' isn't attractive. I will never look at a circ'd penis the same way I use to pre- my son's birth. I love my husband of course...but I can not help but feel that it wasn't supppose to be that way for either of us!







:

I agree...I've never been with an intact man, and feel robbed of that.

But on a lighter note: The joke of the family is "I'd only cheat on you with an intact man." and my goofy hubby offers to wrap some turkey on it and have "Uncut night!" *wink, wink, nudge, nudge! hehehe...goof ball!









I see baby's with circ's now (including my ds) and my heart ache's. Honestly. I think to myself "This is HORRIBLE-and still going on and legal." I just DO NOT understand anything anymore.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

My dh is circ too. I told him about restoration, but he was totally uninterested. I'm not turned off by his, but I think I'd like it so much better if it were intact. I feel bad that I find circ penises ugly, but I can't help it.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach*
My dh is circ too. I told him about restoration, but he was totally uninterested. I'm not turned off by his, but I think I'd like it so much better if it were intact. I feel bad that I find circ penises ugly, but I can't help it.

See... this is what makes me mad about the mothers who prefer circ'd men who circ their sons... if their son marries or falls deeply in love with someone like his mother he can always get circ'd for her later on (not that I agree with having someone mutilate oneself for sexual preference, but at least he has the option) if left intact, but if he gets circ'd and ends up with someone who prefers intact men, then he's out of luck. He can restore, but it takes a realisation that he's not all he could be and that he was mutilated as a baby (which is difficult to come to, understandably) in order to even consider it









love and peace.


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
if left intact, but if he gets circ'd and ends up with someone who prefers intact men, then he's out of luck.


This is TOTALLY accurate, and my DH and I circ'd my son-though tears-because we felt like we couldnt go back if we changed our mind, so we wanted it "over with" as soon as possible for HIS sake. God this KILLS me about our decision, WHICH SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN OURS TO MAKE.

Grrrrr


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to say that I admire those who admit that they made a mistake when circ'ing. Most moms who make mistakes (especially about something that is such a big deal) have a hard time with that and instead end up defending themeselves endlessly.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

to explore this issue after you have decided to circ. It can not be easy and I feel badly about their regret. I commend the mother's here who are strong enough to reevaluate the RIC case. Fortunately though... they can advocate on their granchildren's behalf someday! They can also help to advocate for other baby boys! We need lots of committed people!








This was Marilyn Milos afterall...a regretful mom and the great founder of NOCIRC.org


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I find the circed look unattractive. It just looks ... 'wrong'. I think the sexual link is uncomfortable to talk about since there are parents here who circed and regret it, so I try to be sensitive ... but it just looks icky.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam*
to explore this issue after you have decided to circ. It can not be easy and I feel badly about their regret. I commend the mother's here who are strong enough to reevaluate the RIC case. Fortunately though... they can advocate on their granchildren's behalf someday! They can also help to advocate for other baby boys! We need lots of committed people!








This was Marilyn Milos afterall...a regretful mom and the great founder of NOCIRC.org









's and kudos to those who circ'd and stand up for other infant boys now!

love and peace.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I am used to circ'd adult men so I wouldn't say it is unattractive but it is very disturbing for me to see a circ'd baby/child. It looks wrong, almost indecent - like something very personal and intimate is hanging out for the world to see. Which of course it is. Thankfully I rarely see a circ'd child because my kids and all my nephews are intact.

Laura


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

I used to think circ'd look clean and nicer, and intact looked weird and gross, but I'd never actually seen an intact penis IRL! Sigh, the brainwashing that takes place in this country. Now all I see when I look at the circ'd penis' of my nephews and the kids I babysit is the huge scar and a bare head. It's so sad. I recently got a funny email that had a naked baby boy in it, and he was intact (the email had nothing to do with this) and I thought, "Now this is what it's supposed to look like!" It looked so pure and whole, while circs look deformed.


----------



## sahm2dominik (Jun 23, 2006)

just wanted to toss in this...you all posted a thread about sex in the city talking bad about the intact penis....well your all doing the same thing! i see this going on lots in here...so you all are just as bad


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

My fiance' is from the UK and intact, and besides seeing my son back in his diaper days, my fiance's was the first intact one I had seen in real life. 'Twas a little weird for me at first, because i was used to seeing naked scarred penis(es). Now any pictures or movies with nude males, I tend to look for the tell-tale scar line, hair pulled up on the shaft, and/or keritinized dry glans, and feel pity for the owner of the circ'd penis rather than any intended arousal. I am very scientific about it now, really. If it isn't whole, it isn't worth my time.

Cut=yuck Intact=yum


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
just wanted to toss in this...you all posted a thread about sex in the city talking bad about the intact penis....well your all doing the same thing! i see this going on lots in here...so you all are just as bad

Nobody here has "talked bad" about the intact penis so we haven't done anything of the sort. We're discussing and debunking one of the most common reasons given by mothers for having un-consensual, un-necessary, invasive, abusive, cosmetic surgery done to an infant.

ETA - would you have "tossed that in" had we been discussing how we prefer the look of uncircumcised women to that of circumcised women?

love and peace.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Good point about those who have circ being good advocates. I feel the same way about a lot of the things I did with my first child. I did not breastfeed him, started solids way too early, messed up with carseats, you name it. Not only have I learned from those mistakes, but I feel like I'm really qualified to speak for both sides (especially breastfeeding).


----------



## sahm2dominik (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Nobody here has "talked bad" about the intact penis so we haven't done anything of the sort. We're discussing and debunking one of the most common reasons given by mothers for having un-consensual, un-necessary, invasive, abusive, cosmetic surgery done to an infant.

ETA - would you have "tossed that in" had we been discussing how we prefer the look of uncircumcised women to that of circumcised women?

love and peace.









no no no....of course you guys wouldnt say anything bad about an intact penis.....i was refering to the sex in the city thread..

but honestly i dont think any other childs penis is your business but your own if that makes sense.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
no no no....of course you guys wouldnt say anything bad about an intact penis.....i was refering to the sex in the city thread..

but honestly i dont think any other childs penis is your business but your own if that makes sense.

If you have a comment about another thread then there would be fewer misinterpretations if you comment in *that* thread









It was a question about what we find normal and attractive which is perfectly appropriate given the fact that some parents circ because they think that it's "normal-looking". I don't think that any child's penis is the business of any person but the child in question, but apparently many parents think it *is* their business to chop off pieces of genitalia that aren't theirs









love and peace.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

To me, circed looks, well, PAINFUL. Not talking bout the actual circ itself, but the exposure.

I mean, and if I may get kind of blunt for a second, I imagine what it would be like if I had all protective layers surrounding my clitoris pulled back, or cut away, and my bare raw clitoris was rubbing against my underwear, being directly hit by the water streams in the shower, or, directly stimulated during love-making by my husband....ouch!! Those extra layers provide cushion, and protection from the over intense direct exposure.

I did not know exactly what a intact penis looked like till I had my baby. Now, it looks nice and covered and safe. My husband is circumcised. It just looks so painful to have it rubbing against his underwear and all that stuff. He is working on restoring (very lazily, he's doing it in his own good time). And sometimes I tell him, "You know dear, once you use the T tape and keep it covered all the time, you will see a major difference." He hasn't gotten around to it yet.

I mean, a lot of babies that I know that are circumcised, their penis looks like it's shrinking backwards, looking for skin to hide behind. My husband's does the same. I've even seen it mentioned here that some little one's penises completely turn in all the way, and that it looks like the child has 2 inny-belly buttons, one were it belongs, and another where the penis is supposed to be.

The glans is not supposed to be naked and exposed like that, it's supposed to be covered. Looks painful to have it constantly and directly rubbing on underwear or a diaper all the time.


----------



## sahm2dominik (Jun 23, 2006)

ok well im not going to post anymore because what i have to say is innapropriate....but i will say you all have your parenting style, and others have theirs....why cant you just live with that?







:


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Because this is a support forum for people who are against circumcision. A lot of people here have had to deal with derision and scorn for their choice, so they deserve a safe place.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

I am used to circ'd adult men so I wouldn't say it is unattractive but it is very disturbing for me to see a circ'd baby/child. It looks wrong, almost indecent - like something very personal and intimate is hanging out for the world to see.
YES!! This is exactly how I feel. Like if a little girl just had her clitoris exposed all the time.

Quote:

just wanted to toss in this...you all posted a thread about sex in the city talking bad about the intact penis....well your all doing the same thing! i see this going on lots in here...so you all are just as bad
Well, I did say I feel bad about the way I feel (thinking they're ugly). I did respond to that thread, but in general I don't have a problem with peole thinking that intact penises are ugly. It's the fact that they treat it like a freakish thing or that a man would get cut for a shallow woman.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
but i will say you all have your parenting style, and others have theirs....why cant you just live with that?







:

I'm not sure that having cosmetic surgery done on your baby constitutes a "parenting style" but whatever.

Like a lot of PPs, I'm more used to seeing circed men, so that doesn't bother me as much (though I do notice the scar line and can no longer think of it as "just part of the penis") and I do consider intact men more aesthetically pleasing. They look complete. Which, um, they ARE.









But seeing cut baby boys just freaks me right out. It's kind of gut-wrenching to see that baby glans... I should NOT be able to see that.









At any rate, we've had this argument here before; people say, "Well it doesn't matter what you think is "pretty--" people have a right to keep all their genitals!"

Which is correct, of course. I just don't mind saying that no, NOT everybody on earth thinks circumcision is "prettier--" in fact, it's pretty gross-looking in my book. Kinda kicks the legs out from under the infamous "Shar-pei" argument.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

here is the difference between sitc and cac board at mothering.com.

we arent an entertainment outlet seen by millions of people in america, if we were, we would be advocating for the genital integrity and human rights of babies with no voice. it is painfully obvious this show has made a negative impact to the uneducated masses. sadly so. as much as we wish we had the visibility of sitc, we do not.

second, this isnt a parenting decision as you seem to think. a parenting decision is to have grilled cheese or ravioli for lunch, or whole or 2% milk. not should we allow our sons genitals to be sliced because american doctors irresponsibly expect and suggest we do.

anyway, enjoy your stay, im sure youll love it here.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

but i will say you all have your parenting style, and others have theirs....why cant you just live with that?
Although I am not the biggest anti-circ out there, I will comment on the fact that many do not see circumcision as a "parenting style."


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *+stella+*
here is the difference between sitc and cac board at mothering.com.

we arent an entertainment outlet seen by millions of people in america, if we were, we would be advocating for the genital integrity and human rights of babies with no voice. it is painfully obvious this show has made a negative impact to the uneducated masses. sadly so. as much as we wish we had the visibility of sitc, we do not.

second, this isnt a parenting decision as you seem to think. a parenting decision is to have grilled cheese or ravioli for lunch, or whole or 2% milk. not should we allow our sons genitals to be sliced because american doctors irresponsibly expect and suggest we do.

anyway, enjoy your stay, im sure youll love it here.









:

Too often, circing is seen as a "parenting decision", as in, will I put red shoes on my baby, or blue shoes? Will I name him Billy, or Bob? Those things are personal choices.

"Will he be circumcised or uncircumcised?" should not be a personal parenting choice.

I mean, let's flip the switch. What if you had a girl? And you say, "Hm, do I want my little girl to be flat chested or have breasts?" Or, "Do I want her to have a clitoris, or not have one?" These are not decisions that a parent is going to make. Your average parent is going to work with the daughter and show her how to be happy in the body that she was born with.

Hey, mayb in some of those countries where female genital mutilation exists, perhaps some of those guys there have a personal preference for circumcised women. Even around here, maybe some guys have a preference for large breasts instead of small ones.

That is no reason for us to go performing surgery on our girls just in case some guy might prefer her to be different than the way she is.

The look of intactness is what is normal. All men are born with foreskins. This is normal. So many women here (and men) have had boys, left them intact, and this is the first intact penis they have ever seen. We have gotten so many reprimands that it's dirty, looks like an elephant's trunk, etc, etc etc, that we go into it thinking that it's going to look weird, and are pleasantly surprised at how normal this body part looks. Then it begin's to dawn on us just how mutilated a circumcised penis actually looks once we see an intact one to compare it to.

Do not begrudge us the opportunity to discuss these differences. It's not just about personal preferences. It's about learning to accept what a normal human male body is supposed to look like.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Great post, Sonie!


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

"Do I want her to have a clitoris, or not have one?"
Not that I'm disagreeing with your argument (because I'm not), but I don't think this is a fair comparison. I think saying "Do I want her to have a clitoral hood, or not have one?" is a better comparison to circumcision.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach*
Not that I'm disagreeing with your argument (because I'm not), but I don't think this is a fair comparison. I think saying "Do I want her to have a clitoral hood, or not have one?" is a better comparison to circumcision.

AFAIK, the sheer amount of skin and nerves removed in a male circ is far greater than in a typical female circ, where the clitoral hood is the only thing removed-- a fairly small amount of skin.

I think we've had this discussion, too, but don't remember exactly what the outcome was.

Times like this, I sorta miss ol' Frank. I believe he maintained that, because women have an internal portion to our clitoris as well as an external one, the comparison between male circ as we know it and clitoridectomy isn't as far-fetched as one might think. The clit acts as a touch receptor, much like the male prepuce, while the glans of the penis and the G-spot are both pressure receptors... somethin' like that.

But I guess that's neither here nor there.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

AFAIK, the sheer amount of skin and nerves removed in a male circ is far greater than in a typical female circ, where the clitoral hood is the only thing removed-- a fairly small amount of skin.
I see your point. I guess I was thinking of it as -- a man without foreskin can still easily achieve orgasm. A woman without clitoris would have a much harder time.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach*
I see your point. I guess I was thinking of it as -- a man without foreskin can still easily achieve orgasm. A woman without clitoris would have a much harder time.

My understanding is that circumcised women report achieving orgasm with the same frequency that intact women do. Someone 'round here has a series of truly fascinating links to info on FGM.

I guess it's a matter of using whatever you've got in the sex department. LOL.

I know some uncut guys have a hard time wrapping their brains around the idea of how circed men even have sex successfully... but we're more used to the idea, culturally speaking.

And some cut men DO have a very hard time achieving orgasm, too...

I don't know what to make of it all-- just that FGM isn't always this utterly sexually debilitating thing we may make it out to be.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

And I'll be the first to admit that I know practically zilch about FGM. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*
My understanding is that circumcised women report achieving orgasm with the same frequency that intact women do. Someone 'round here has a series of truly fascinating links to info on FGM.

I guess it's a matter of using whatever you've got in the sex department. LOL.

I know some uncut guys have a hard time wrapping their brains around the idea of how circed men even have sex successfully... but we're more used to the idea, culturally speaking.

And some cut men DO have a very hard time achieving orgasm, too...

I don't know what to make of it all-- just that FGM isn't always this utterly sexually debilitating thing we may make it out to be.

I am one of those who cannot even fathom how circ'd men even have sex... I've only been with dh and my ex-bf was also intact







The foreskin is SO integral. I don't understand how it would work without it...

love and peace.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach*
And I'll be the first to admit that I know practically zilch about FGM. Thanks for the info.

Well, I'm no expert on the matter myself-- most of this is stuff I've picked up from reading here. I remember I was surprised to find that women who've been circumcised say that they have wonderful, satisfying sex lives and would want their own daughters to be cut.

For me, that's a tough concept to grasp. I reallyreally like my genitals, you know, and would vehemently oppose parting with ANY of my girly bits.









So-- I'm not sure what my point here is.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*
Well, I'm no expert on the matter myself-- most of this is stuff I've picked up from reading here. I remember I was surprised to find that women who've been circumcised say that they have wonderful, satisfying sex lives and would want their own daughters to be cut.

Circ'd men say exactly the same thing as circ'd women. The results of the procedures must be at least somewhat comparably beneficial or detrimental (or denial-inducing).

love and peace.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Circ'd men say exactly the same thing as circ'd women. The results of the procedures must be at least somewhat comparably beneficial or detrimental (or denial-inducing).

Oh, yeah, that must have been my point.







Gawd I hate pregnancy brain. I can't even remember WTH I was getting at half the time.

Thanks for tying all those random thoughts together for me.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

In babies and children I do, it looks just sooooooo wrong.

In men I don't because I honestly can't tell the difference once a man has an erection anyway (i've been with intact men and circed men, to me the sex was the same with both)

DH is circed


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

well your all doing the same thing! i see this going on lots in here...so you all are just as bad
Uh not really. Someone asked if we saw a mutilated body part as unattractive whereas on the show they saw a normal body part as unattractive.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Well...What can I say?

The first, instinctive and intuitive reaction I receive upon viewing a circumcised penis is pity. That is not much of a turn-on.

Another problem stems from not truly being able to see a circumcised penis as a proper penis, to me is just seems to be...Remnants. What the surgen spared. What's left.

I suppose that this means that I can not overlook what is missing, that one of the best areas was superfluously excised entirely is just painful to consider. My mind often slips towards the grisly operation that got it that way and the only bigger turn off that -that- would be...Well, in fact something less sexy than that is a tricky one to imagine. Margret Thatcher poll-dancing perhaps?

And thinking of the surgeon that got their before you is not much fun either. Occasioally I even wonder about the method, did that have a plastibell attatched to it once or was its prepuce just ripped right off?

My mind is just a little too lateral for its own good I suppose. But thinking of the trauma which the genitals have sustained is just disturbing.

I feel the same about all other forms of amputees but when it comes to sexual organs it is amplifed. I would almost certainly feel the same way about de-prepuced women although by some good fortune I have not seen any of them.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

I'm one of those women who find the sight of a penis attractive and arousing. A penis is a penis, and most penises look nice. But, an erect uncircumcised penis does look nicer than an erect circumcised penis. An uncircumcised penis looks fleshy and fun, while a cicumcised penis looks a bit dry and strained (best way I could describe it).

To those who believe circumcision is a parenting choice -- please rethink that. Do parents really have the right to alter their son's genitals? Does a parent living in a culture where parts of girls genitals are removed have the right to do so? Where is the border drawn?


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I have ALWAYS thought so....since the very first time I saw one. I prefer the look of an intact one. My DH is cut.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

To me I never been intimate with a 'circ guy' but I seen circ siblings, circ cousins, kids that were circed, and circ grandparents. In belief of since my brother was circ as a baby & when he was little he would get 'erections straight up so I thought all males got the 'straight up erections' but my son don't & my ex intact partner didn't. They have the pointing finger erection.

To me after seeing difference between 'adult circ to baby circ vs intactness it looked so odd to me so exposed & so shrunken after being around intact son & having intimatacy with intact partner. I just wonder if the cause of infertilty in my brother is from his tight circ beside I read somewhere that if the 'circ is too tight' it can bring the balls closer up to the shaft area increasing the level of testerone. My brother has heavy thick 'back hair' and he suffers continously from asthma he had got it when he was baby then it went away at 5 but got it back as a adult. I seen his back hair when he goes get his hair cut at mom's house (now that is gross).


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
It just looks WRONG.

I always thought penises looked weird- until I saw an intact one. "so _that's_ what they're supposed to look like" was my first thought. I always wondered before I knew circ existed why nature would make the penis look like a mushroom on a stick with a big scar across the middle and it is disturbing and painful looking how tight the skin gets when the circed penis is erect- it looked so unnatural to me even before I was aware why.

I definately find intact attractive aesthetically and see the circ'd penis sort of like I see an ugly old car- it ain't pretty but it will do the job (although it won't be as smooth of a ride)


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

I would say that it doesn't matter how genitals look. The point isn't to sit around gazing at them. But American culture has made aethetics a huge issue.

I've talked to parents who say they "have to" circ because "what if the girl is horrified at his first sexual encounter?". This is faulty reasoning on so many levels, but it's a powerful force for circ advocates. So, our society does have to address "how it looks".

Now that I know the truth, circ looks abreviated, lacking, scarred, artificial, small, and sad.
I've never seen an intact adult penis in real life (unfortunately). But in pictures, intact looks right, whole, protected, natural, fun and sexy.

My dd's will probably grow up feeling this way. Their brother and our friends' little boys are intact. We travel a lot in Europe. Now, not to brag, but my dd's are going to be quite a catch someday--amazing girls, who see circ for what it is.

Americans may want to rethink that whole "eeww, a foreskin" arguement. More and more girls are going to feel pity and disappointment when they see circ. Plus, in today's world, information is so easy to come by. Once the sex as nature intended it stuff gets around, it'll snowball.

I will teach dd's that circ is not the boy/man's fault, and that the person is what's important. But that doesn't stop me from being really bummed that dh is circ'd.


----------



## sahm2dominik (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.*
Uh not really. Someone asked if we saw a mutilated body part as unattractive whereas on the show they saw a normal body part as unattractive.

its the SAME thing...some people think of a circ penis as normal...

ive been with both an intact and "cut" man, and like the other poster said...its really the same thing, didnt feel any different in that regard...although i did find the circ penis way more attractive, and thats not just because of society...i wasnt raised knowing which was right either way...both are ok in our eyes. and i really dont see parents of intact males getting bothered that much, i usually see it the other way around, and i dont see a forum for people that believe in circ.

i did ask my husband last night if hes in "pain" when it rubs on his boxers, he said no way....and i asked him if he rather of had it uncirc and he got a disgusted face and said no way, he loves it the way it is and is sooo glad his parents made the decision to "mutilate" him.

you all find it offensive when people say mean things about intact boys...dont you think its the other way around? calling their penis' mutilated?? in some homes its not mutilation, its normal.

do you guys tell your "mutilated" husbands that you think their penis is ugly and all you see is the scar?


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

Honestly appearance wasn't even a reason I left my son intact. I think all penises look kind of weird (circed or intact). I do feel bad if I see a circed baby but that's just because I feel bad about what was done to him and stolen from him, it has nothing to do with the appearance of it.

For my dh I wish he wasn't circed but I could care less about it's appearance. He's got a big black scar ring and the underside is mangled from where the frenulum was ripped away. That really doesn't bother me much, I just wish he had some sensation left.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
and i dont see a forum for people that believe in circ.

do you guys tell your "mutilated" husbands that you think their penis is ugly and all you see is the scar?

that's because mothering magazine and mothering.com is about natural family living, advocating for the rights of the child, and respecting the child. There is nothing "natural" about having cosmetic surgery performed on a newborn to amputate fully functional skin which is part of normal male anatomy. We believe that it is the child's right to decide what is done to his/her genitals and no one else's including his/her parents. If my son wants to be circed when he is older that's fine- it's his choice not mine or his father's to make just like it was not my partner's parent's right to decide to alter his fully functional genitals when he was days old. He deeply resents that they did that to him and believes that not only does intact look better but the foreskin is full of errogenous nerve endings that had nothing but more pleasure to offer him during sex. There is nothing wrong with a foreskin- it isn't a birth defect. I didn't have to tell him what I think about his mutilated penis because he felt that way before meeting me- he hates the huge scar and how tight the skin gets. Everyone in his family is circed and most of his friends are as well- that doesn't mean he wanted it for himself. It isn't right he was denied a choice. Hopefully your sons won't feel the same way...


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

I saw my first circumcised penis over 7 years ago. It was an old photograph of my spouse's cousins playing in bathtub. My brain stopped. Here was a picture of 2 little boys having erections..or..? I was so totally confused. When I was told why their little boy penises looked like that I almost vomited. The whole thing sounded so unnatural and violent. I think I cried like 2 months....

I cannot look at circumcised penises. All I see is the dried glans,scarlines, unnaturally twisted veins and all that. They look so .. wrong, mutilated and I feel so so so bad for every guy who has once been little baby and then ... rip and slice...

I know that I am coming from little bit different POV here since I come from totally intact culture, so circ'ed penis really is an alien here - just like circ'ed vagina.

OT;The idea of circumcised penis as natural seem to be so hammered in American mind..I was just thinking about this because there is a huge buzzz here about HBO's serie 'Rome' and the big historical mistake in it. Otherwise a TV company that makes such welldone entertainment made Romans circumcised... what a mistake - and probably the makers didn't even stop to think this matter - really shows how deep the brainwashing has gone.


----------



## sahm2dominik (Jun 23, 2006)

i find it odd that you all know who all is circ and who isnt in your families and group of friends...i have NO idea who is circ in my family and i dont know about our friends either, and nor do i care....

and about my son, yes i agree hopefully he doesnt feel that way, but i hope he doesnt end up with some women who finds his penis disgusting and feels the need to talk about it with him, now thats shallow....

im done here, keep on lookin at your dad's and grandpa's penis' cause i guess thats natural?


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
i find it odd that you all know who all is circ and who isnt in your families and group of friends...i have NO idea who is circ in my family and i dont know about our friends either, and nor do i care....

and about my son, yes i agree hopefully he doesnt feel that way, but i hope he doesnt end up with some women who finds his penis disgusting and feels the need to talk about it with him, now thats shallow....

Naw, most of us who know, only know because family members themselves brought it up when we announced we weren't cutting off the foreskin: "Well, you know, Grandpa got circed during WWII, so Grandma had your dad circed, and we felt like it was important for your brothers to match him" etc.

Or your FIL makes a crack about how being uncut never did HIM any harm, in the midst of all the family outrage and uproar. I would never have known that about him if he hadn't spoken up in my defense.

Though I probably could have guessed-- he was born at home, on a farm, in the days before routine genital cutting was the norm.

And your friends often react in ways that clearly reveal that they have never even thought about NOT circumcising, which is a good indicator that, indeed, they are circed: "WHAT?!!!? Of COURSE you need to get that taken care of!!!" People just don't react like that if they know _anything_ about foreskins.









When you "step outside" the realm of what people are comfortable with, the old folks like to tell you all their penis stories.









My husband is cut, and I would dearly prefer that he not have been. But I don't comment on it one way or the other, because I understand that his mom didn't really have a choice anyway, in 1969, and HE most certainly didn't have any choice.







What good would talking about it do?

It sounds like you are angry and defensive about your son's circumcision; that's understandable. I think it's a natural part of the healing/processing of an infant circumcision. It's not easy to think that you may have made a mistake about something important.

Lord knows I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
im done here, keep on lookin at your dad's and grandpa's penis' cause i guess thats natural?

Well, I have news for you. There are actually societies where nudity is not concidered something horrible. Here in Scandinavia people go to sauna together - with their whole family or friends..and men and women go together. There is nothing bad in nudity.

Is this all you can come up to? Insults and anger. Do you feel better now?

I feel sorry for every child who has been held down as baby/child and his/hers genitals are cut, mutilated, destroyed.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*
Well, I have news for you. There are actually societies where nudity is not concidered something horrible. Here in Scandinavia people go to sauna together - with their whole family or friends..and men and women go together. There is nothing bad in nudity.
.

True, true. DH used to be an exchange student in Finland, and he likes to tell the story of how he wound up in the sauna with his ex-girlfriend's dad and brothers about a day after he arrived.







:

LOL. I sometimes wonder how he felt about being the only circed guy in a sauna full of intact Finnish guys, but I've never asked.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
i find it odd that you all know who all is circ and who isnt in your families and group of friends...i have NO idea who is circ in my family and i dont know about our friends either, and nor do i care....

and about my son, yes i agree hopefully he doesnt feel that way, but i hope he doesnt end up with some women who finds his penis disgusting and feels the need to talk about it with him, now thats shallow....

im done here, keep on lookin at your dad's and grandpa's penis' cause i guess thats natural?

It's pretty obvious who is circ'd if you see a diaper change, a clothing change, or by who objects to one leaving one's son intact. Since you appear to have mutilated your son, you wouldn't have that way of finding out. I don't know who in my family is circ'd except for my dad and brothers because I saw (and helped with) my brothers' diaper changes as babies (I'm MUCH older than they are) and my mom mentioned that circ was "always done" when I asked her about it, so I'm pretty sure my dad is. He was born during the time when it was done, in the deep south where the rates are still really high.

I don't know about anyone else in my family though because, not having a son yet, the topic hasn't come up. Most people here find out initially who's circ'd because a family member objects to THEM leaving their son INTACT not the other way around. If the topic ever came up with my grandmothers, you can bet I would be finding out whether my grandfathers were circ'd or not without having to look







Saying that we have to see someone naked to know is quite incorrect.

If your son ended up with someone shallow who liked circ'd penises then at least he could make that choice had you left it up to him. How would you feel if as a baby, your mother decided you should "look like her" and chopped off your labia? The clitoral hood is just a "flap of skin" after all and serves no purpose







Would you choose to chop off your genitals if you were with a Muslim man who "preferred" the look of the circumcised female genitals? Would you be grateful to your parents for making that decision for you so that you "wouldn't remember?"

Just some things to think about...

love and peace.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*
Well, I have news for you. There are actually societies where nudity is not concidered something horrible. Here in Scandinavia people go to sauna together - with their whole family or friends..and men and women go together. There is nothing bad in nudity.

Is this all you can come up to? Insults and anger. Do you feel better now?

I feel sorry for every child who has been held down as baby/child and his/hers genitals are cut, mutilated, destroyed.

When I tell people in the USA, that most (if not all) saunas in NW Europe are unisex and visited entirely in the buff, or that nude toddlers and topless women on the beaches is normal, they get this odd look on their faces and act like this is preverted.







I think the American way of going about nudity is perverted.


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
i find it odd that you all know who all is circ and who isnt in your families and group of friends...i have NO idea who is circ in my family and i dont know about our friends either, and nor do i care....

and about my son, yes i agree hopefully he doesnt feel that way, but i hope he doesnt end up with some women who finds his penis disgusting and feels the need to talk about it with him, now thats shallow....

im done here, keep on lookin at your dad's and grandpa's penis' cause i guess thats natural?

I know this issue brings up deep, strong emotions. I was really angry, too, when I first began to realize what's going on with newborn boys. I understand you wanting to put that anger on us. Just know that we are not here to judge women who have been blinded by our culture into feeling that circ is normal. I have nothing but compassion for women who circ'd their sons because the medical establishment lied to them.

As for intact status, I had no idea my dad was intact until we left our baby intact. I explained to my mom that we didn't circ, and her reply was, "Why on earth would you do that?"

Finally, I don't think "disgusting" was ever used to describe a circ'd penis here.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir*
I think the American way of going about nudity is perverted.

You got that right!! I hate that I would myself be uncomfortable with a unisex spa/sauna (shoot even a same sex one would make me blish). I know there is nothing wrong or sexual about nudity but just bwing raised in this country (US) has given me an unhealthy/unnatural response to nudity. Although nude children have never bothered me (and why should it) so I guess I did skip some of the brainwashing.








Also I am truly trying to stop this twisted cycle with my own children, which in this culture is an uphill battle.
Anyway, I think there is a HUGE difference in thinking a natural part of the body is nasty (the foreskin) and thinking that a scarred and altered body part looks disturbing or wrong (the circed penis). I do believe anyone who can't see the difference is in denial. And trying to justify as well.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I know that every member of dp's family is circed because they all put up a big fuss when ds was born that we weren't going to do that to him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
Anyway, I think there is a HUGE difference in thinking a natural part of the body is nasty (the foreskin) and thinking that a scarred and altered body part looks disturbing or wrong (the circed penis). I do believe anyone who can't see the difference is in denial. And trying to justify as well.

exactly!

It really is hard to let go of the view that circ is the way to go when it's already been done- it is natural to resist even the most logical arguments because no mother wants to acknowledge she has done something detrimental to her child. It is only after moms who have circed out of ignorance start to learn the facts that they start to regret it and get angry. It is easier to defend your actions and insult others than acknowledge that you may not be right.

sahm2dominik, I encourage you to read the sticky at the top of the forum "If you regret circing your son" (not saying that you do, just that you might consider some of the reasons moms had it done and now regret it)


----------



## missab (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes. I think they look red & angry and exposed.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*

i did ask my husband last night if hes in "pain" when it rubs on his boxers, he said no way....and i asked him if he rather of had it uncirc and he got a disgusted face and said no way, he loves it the way it is and is sooo glad his parents made the decision to "mutilate" him.

Perhaps if you are still sticking around and actually interested in expanding your cranium and taking in a little bit of knowledge rather than passing judgement and critisms on this thread, I hope you will allow me to school you for a moment...

Of course your husband's glands no longer hurts when it rubs on his boxers. Years and years of the body's putting keratinization and extra skin cells on the glans from constant assault from diapers, underwear, etc has taken care of that. The glans is supposed to be an internal organ, protected by the foreskin. Once the foreskin is removed, those initial few months (to years for some) is excruciatingly painful. Just ask any man who has been circumcised in adulthood. I have actually seen my nephews (who my sister insists on circing







) flinch when this area is wiped clean during a diaper change. They were several months old, and were circed at birth. They had not yet had the benefit of years of keratinization build up on this area to protect them yet. They were only a few months old.

So the body tries to compensate by drawing the glans as far back into the remaining skin as possible, to try to put as much skin around the area to protect it as possible. When that doesn't work, or what is not covered the body compensates by putting on extra layers of skin to protect the glans. That's why a circumcised male's penis looks hard, dry, and lack's color, while in comparison, an intact male's penis looks moist, pink/purplish in color.

Of course with the body's attempts at deadening the nerves in the glans, and putting on extra keratination is bound to have an effect on sex. Most of the time, it takes a circumcised male more effort to come to climax than it does an intact male.

If you would take a moment to stop and learn, and stop criticising for a minute, and jumping on everyone here, you just may learn something.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
and about my son, yes i agree hopefully he doesnt feel that way, but i hope he doesnt end up with some women who finds his penis disgusting and feels the need to talk about it with him, now thats shallow....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
its the SAME thing...some people think of a circ penis as normal...

ive been with both an intact and "cut" man, and like the other poster said...its really the same thing, didnt feel any different in that regard...although i did find the circ penis way more attractive, and thats not just because of society...i wasnt raised knowing which was right either way...both are ok in our eyes. and i really dont see parents of intact males getting bothered that much, i usually see it the other way around, and i dont see a forum for people that believe in circ.

i did ask my husband last night if hes in "pain" when it rubs on his boxers, he said no way....and i asked him if he rather of had it uncirc and he got a disgusted face and said no way, he loves it the way it is and is sooo glad his parents made the decision to "mutilate" him.

you all find it offensive when people say mean things about intact boys...dont you think its the other way around? calling their penis' mutilated?? in some homes its not mutilation, its normal.

do you guys tell your "mutilated" husbands that you think their penis is ugly and all you see is the scar?


Shallow would be saying "I won't date any men who are circumcised/uncircumcised," not "I don't like the sight of a circumcised/uncircumcised penis"

And the question is not about whether or not the majority of men feel resentment towards their parents about them being circumcised. The question is - is it the parents right to circumcise?

Imagine for a second you were born in Egypt. In Egypt, the vast majority of women, in both educated and uneducated families are circumcised. Your parents wanted you to feel normal among your peers, and so when you were two days old you were strapped down, and your clitoral hood and part of your labia was removed.

It is unlikely you would feel resentment towards your parents for this, as they did what they believed best, you believe yourself to be cleaner and have a more aesthetic look to your genitals than all us intact women, and, despite your missing bits, you enjoy sex. But step back for a second, and imagine whether or not your parents in this hypothetical situation had the right to have you circumcised. Detach yourself from emotion, and rationally ponder whether or not this permanent altering of your genitals, which was done without any consenting word from you, was ethical.

Many people believe that comparing male circumcision to female circumcision is like comparing apples to oranges. In some cases it is so, as in some forms of female circumcision the procedure is far more dangerous and radical, and would be anologous to removal of the enitre penis. But this sort of female circumcision as I described is analogous to male circumcision, ethically and physiologically, according to many organizations including the UN Populations Fund, and the World Health Organization.


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421*
I always thought penises looked weird- until I saw an intact one. "so _that's_ what they're supposed to look like" was my first thought. I always wondered before I knew circ existed why nature would make the penis look like a mushroom on a stick with a big scar across the middle and it is disturbing and painful looking how tight the skin gets when the circed penis is erect- it looked so unnatural to me even before I was aware why.


me too.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahm2dominik*
....and i asked him if he rather of had it uncirc and he got a disgusted face and said no way, he loves it the way it is and is sooo glad his parents made the decision to "mutilate" him.

A common response of many circ'd men in my generation. Glad for what? How would he really know?


----------



## MatrionsRevenge (Oct 3, 2005)

Do you know what. I don't know whether women prefer circumcised or uncircumcised. Even after a study I did when I was in 9th grade which I will tell you about later in my post.

But I do know this any women who would reject me on the sole reason of my circumcision status is only after me for one thing. That is sex! That kind of women in my definition is considered a slut. Especially since I might be a very attractive nice guy who just has one difference that the lady might not like and she rejects him on that only! Come on ladies I thought you were better then this. I know from experience and experimentation of my own. In 9th grade of asking girls after seeing me who is not circumcised here in the US whether they gave a damn or not. All of them said they never really thought about it. Some of them even asked me to have sex I told them some bull about wanting to wait for marriage. That never happened of course cause I met some new girls. I knew this girl who wouldn't have sex with me cause I wasn't circumcised. Cause she was afraid that cause I wasn't circumcised would increase her already high risk of getting cervical cancer do to the fact she had HPV. She thought circumcision prevented men from getting HPV so she was having unprotected sex with them on a regular basis. Remember this is 9th grade when I gathered this information.

She was defiantly a slut do to her preference and the number of males she has been with. I am now 25 so you do the math of how long ago and if anything has changed now. The point being I have met the majority of women who prefer circumcision seem to act just like you women do who prefer uncircumcised. I think I am way off on judging you like this.

Any way from my study I concluded none of the girls actually got to see a uncircumcised male before until I came up to them and asked " Have you ever seen a guy who is not circumcised before? You want to. Then I said you don't have to I don't mind if you say no." So all the girls volunteered to look. So I did not force them to look at my penis at all. No worries there ladies. Then soon enough I had crowds of girls in the bathrooms cause this chick was helping out to bring girls into the girls bathroom. So I had a huge number to come from in terms of the knowledge I have acquired. And on average the girls who totally would never consider have any kind of relation ship with a uncircumcised male were either sluts or lesbian. Most turned out to be gay of course. But I don't think you ladies would turn out to be like that were you would never consider another male based off of circumcision status alone right?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh lord.







:

No one here was even talking about whether they would choose an uncirc'ed partner over a circ'ed one.

The simple point being made in this post is that a lot of parent's who had never seen an intact penis before their sons' and are now becoming used to how a male's penis looks naturally are beginning to realize just how traumatized a circed penis looks. Simple as that.

I think you need to look at your own feelings and hurt ego (you're obviously are circ'ed and going through that whole "THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MY PENIS!" stage that many circ'ed men initially go through when first learning the truth about circumcision) and examine why you are reading so much about your hurt ego into such a simple topic.

anyhow, I see you are relatively new to posting here.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, I thought I was speechless and wouldn't possibly be able to reply to you! But there at the end, you said something that made sense, and I wanted to say: Yes, you're right. No one is saying that we would use the single criterion of the status of a man's penis as the deciding factor.

The fact is, when you learn what happens to a penis during a circumcision, and what is lost when the foreskin is stolen, you can't help but have emotions about that. Some of us feel sad, angry, cheated, or all of those at once. This is not a frivolous thread: "What do you prefer?" This is people pouring their hearts out over what they see as genital mutilation.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh Sonie, I *think* I gathered that he is intact. Because he said he invited girls in the bathroom to view his penis. Which is super, super creepy, btw.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

Especially since I might be a very attractive nice guy who just has one difference that the lady might not like and she rejects him on that only! Come on ladies I thought you were better then this
Are you directing that to the ladies here, or to a handful a fringe-group sluts who most likely will never come to this board? No one here has said they would reject a man based on their circumcision status.

I have no problem with a woman prefering a circumcised partner and describing an uncircumcised penis as gross or strange, as long as she has seen an intact penis up close and personal on more than one occasion.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
Oh Sonie, I *think* I gathered that he is intact. Because he said he invited girls in the bathroom to view his penis. Which is super, super creepy, btw.

Oh oops!







Perhaps he was. Please excuse my mommy AD/HD brain. I could not really read all that smashed together mumbo jumbo well, apparently I did a brain fart over bits of it, and missed important parts... Pardon me.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617*
Oh oops!







Perhaps he was. Please excuse my mommy AD/HD brain. I could not really read all that smashed together mumbo jumbo well, apparently I did a brain fart over bits of it, and missed important parts... Pardon me.

That what you get from reading a poorly composed post.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I had to read it several times myself! I don't think there's anything wrong with your brain.


----------



## MatrionsRevenge (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
Oh Sonie, I *think* I gathered that he is intact. Because he said he invited girls in the bathroom to view his penis. Which is super, super creepy, btw.

That was because some girl rejected me based around that. But this is the kicker she had offered to date me and have sex with me later if I got my self circumcised. So I lied one week later to test her she said no I wont but hey at least your circumcised now. So I decided to find out what they thought about my status as a uncircumcised male. Its a kind of a weird way to find out but I did so there you go. why I did that. I guess it was kind of a weird and bad idea. But I was very upset at the time and I wanted know the truth about what ladies preferred.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Both my sons are circed, while most of their friends are intact. I find that while I still regret the decision we made to circ, I see their penises as MY norm, and THEIR norm, and I don't think one or the other is ugly, or less attractive. I've only known circ'ed men, so perhaps that colors my point of view. And I do admit to wondering what my baby might look like had I left him intact. But I'm not going to go so far as to consider the circ'ed penis ugly.

Nothing about my boys is ugly or unseemly.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

"She was defiantly a slut do to her preference and the number of males she has been with"

that has got to be against the UA, if it's not, it should be!







:

i find think circed penises look sad. intact men are better lovers IMO. my SO is circed and it took me a while to get over it.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

I let me DB read MatrionRevenge's post because I thought it was in a way funny. So did he; apparently, he's found a perfect hypothetical way get himself pantsless in a bathroom with a bunch of promiscious lesbians.









MatrionsRevenge, here's a link to a web-page you might find interesting.
http://www.nzma.org.nz/journal/116-1181/595/

It's the only credible study of such done. Apparently women who know both, prefer intact. Although I assume reading the results of a clinical study is not as fun as twiddling with your foreskin in a girls' toilet, it is a lot more informative.


----------



## MatrionsRevenge (Oct 3, 2005)

""that has got to be against the UA, if it's not, it should be! ""
Whats UA?


----------



## MatrionsRevenge (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir*
I let me DB read MatrionRevenge's post because I thought it was in a way funny. So did he; apparently, he's found a perfect hypothetical way get himself pantsless in a bathroom with a bunch of promiscious lesbians.









MatrionsRevenge, here's a link to a web-page you might find interesting.
http://www.nzma.org.nz/journal/116-1181/595/

It's the only credible study of such done. Apparently women who know both, prefer intact. Although I assume reading the results of a clinical study is not as fun as twiddling with your foreskin in a girls' toilet, it is a lot more informative.









No NO that isn't how I wanted it to come off as. I said that the girls in the bathroom were fine with my circumcision status. But the few who weren't were either gay or had been with so many partners that even if they found me attractive they didn't want to take another risk with another male. Especially if they fell out side of what they at that time considered normal! The ones with fewer partners were more open to something new. When they saw it the first time.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MatrionsRevenge*
No NO that isn't how I wanted it to come off as. I said that the girls in the bathroom were fine with my circumcision status. But the few who weren't were either gay or had been with so many partners that even if they found me attractive they didn't want to take another risk with another male. Especially if they fell out side of what they at that time considered normal! The ones with fewer partners were more open to something new. When they saw it the first time.

Yes, I realise that's not how you meant it to come over, but find some humor in it. From a certain persepctive it's a very humorous situation, especially since it came out well.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam*
I will never look at a circ'd penis the same way I use to pre- my son's birth. I love my husband of course...but I can not help but feel that it wasn't supppose to be that way for either of us!







:









:

Just ANOTHER thing to "love" my MIL for.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

some people think of a circ penis as normal...
And women in Egypt think of their vaginas as normal. But yet people sit here (in general) and call them mutilated and feel pity for them despite them having the same reaction as your husband to the idea of being not cut.

What was your point exactly.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

When I look at dh's now I have a hard time looking past what was done to him. I dont find it less attractive but I do feel a deep pain for what might have been had he been left intact.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I have closed this thread for review.


----------

